# McHenry county, 3 trucks looking for work



## Ranger429 (Dec 6, 2008)

I have 3 trucks in McHenry county looking for some additional work. Experienced plowers with our own trucks.

2006 F-350 PSD, 9' Western
2000 Chevy K-3500 Dually, 9' Western with salt spreader
1994 Chevy 2500, 7' 1/2 Western


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

PM me with your contact info.


----------



## Ranger429 (Dec 6, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. I don't think I can send PM's yet because of my post count. If you can send me an email at Ranger429 at mchsi dot com and I'll reply to you there. Thanks


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

enter your email on the screen here and it will highlight it for me to copy.


----------



## Ranger429 (Dec 6, 2008)

It is enetered on the screen but insted of @ I used at and instead of . I used dot. I don't want a bunch of spam mail showing up.


----------

